# Sticky  This Forum is For Members Looking For Assistance From Coaches.



## JUMPMAN

Please note that this forum is for all archers asking advice regaurding the following and such... form issues, sight issue's, target panic and thus that all pertain's to the productivity of your skill's.

We at archerytalk.com wish all our archer's the best of luck.

We would please like to have only 'Certified Instructors' reply to this forum, your co-operation is greatfully appreciated.

Jumpy,
AT Administrator


----------

